# 5.3 aka ls4 heads



## saltine (Sep 1, 2006)

was told to go with some of these heads... suppose to increase compression with around 50 hp gain from what i hear... found a set online on ebay for 150 buy now used... thinkin about it... buying them machine them... port them? Me = new to the engine tech form... yay or nay


----------



## Route 66 (May 30, 2005)

Got my yea vote. Dunno if the cost of getting the work done would be >< just buying a set of new 5.3's already done. TSP has p/p, 2.04 ss valved complete with dual springs for $1200.


----------

